# Fishing Tip # 7?? Stealthy leader connector.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a simple little project to make leaders for light tackle fishing where wire is needed for fish that are leader shy. I "Pull-tested" one of these this morning at 8# plus before it began to deform slightly. I doubt if it would fail at less than 15# but haven't tested them to destruction. The spiral connectors are much stronger and secure than snaps, especially in lighter wire. The wire I used in this demo is #4 Malin. I haven't tried lighter wire but have made spiral connectors out of up to # 12 wire. In the stiffer wire, they are much harder to use.

Simply spiral the bitter end of the wire around the standing end and a paper clip. If you have problems visualizing this procedure or have other questions, just ask. Needle nose vise grips are mighty handy and are always on my rigging bench.










In case you are wondering, here is how it works.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Again.... another GREAT idea!! Thanks!!! :bowdown :clap


----------

